# Ruger GP100 in .327 Magnum



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a rehash, I am a newbie here. What are your thoughts and/or experience with this combination? Saw it hyped up pretty good in a gun mag I believe it was. Do you think the .327 is a keeper round? I remember the hubbub over the .357 Sig, (won't ever last, an answer to a problem that doesn't exist...etc.) We all know how that came out as that cartridge has indeed caught on. I actually got myself a Sig 239 chambered in that round and it ran like a sewing machine. Anyway, this is revolver country so back on point. If this thread is already out there send me the link ok?
Regards, Eli


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only person I know who bought one, likes it. 

While I am in basic agreement with those who say there was no need for it, because the .357 magnum can be loaded with anything from light .38 Specials to super-hot hunting rounds, I also think there might be a niche for it, in a snub-nosed personal defense revolver. You could carry six SD rounds, without giving up much in likely effectiveness to the .357, and probably very much better than the .38 Special with +P ammo.

My main concern would be the noise, and ammo expense. The .327 magnum is basically the same thing as the old .32-20 rifle cartridge, and my experience with shooting fairly hot rifle rounds through a pistol is that they have an ear-piercing discharge, as opposed to just the big boom from a large caliber handgun. 

Also, whereas you can find cheap .38 ammo to practice with, none of the .32 caliber ammo that can be fired through the .327 magnum is cheap.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> Forgive me if this is a rehash, I am a newbie here. What are your thoughts and/or experience with this combination? Saw it hyped up pretty good in a gun mag I believe it was. Do you think the .327 is a keeper round? . . .


Hi Eli !
I have no experience or expertise with the .327.

Last year when I updated my CCW with an instructor I REALLY trust, I asked him about the .327.

His answer was "why ?"
"It makes no real sense other than marketing hype". "Go ahead and get one if you want".
"It's the answer to the question no one asked". "So, I'll ask".
"What is wrong with .38 Special ?" "What is wrong with .357 Magnum ?"

So I replied, uh no, I think I get what you are driving at. 
I bought a S&W 642 snubby (.38 Special) and put CT laser grips on it.
I've put several hundred rounds through it.
Anybody checked on the price/availability of .327 Federal ammo lately ? :smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Hi Eli !
> 
> Anybody checked on the price/availability of .327 Federal ammo lately ? :smt1099


Roger that! The cartridge will probably be around since Ruger, Federal, and even [email protected] have mucho bucks in the thing and they will be spreading the hype. The big deal is supposed to be same power as a .357 with less recoil. But your buddy (and you) are right.
.38+P or .357 loads are everywhere!
Eli


----------

